# African Bullfrog Ant Crusher Fail



## Aiion (Dec 22, 2011)

It seems like ant crusher isn't just for Bearded Dragons. This video is hilarious. 

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlEzvdlYRes[/video]


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2011)

BAHAHHAHAHA thats even better than the beardie one!!!


----------



## chelvis (Dec 22, 2011)

LMAO... I think my coworkers think I am nuts. Oh man that was the best.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha damn, I wasn't expecting that. Great video!


----------



## turtlepunk (Dec 22, 2011)

lol lol


----------



## Aardbark (Dec 22, 2011)

Frog demands real food.


----------



## Johnnydr (Dec 29, 2011)

FAN friggin TASTIC


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 29, 2011)

I know that hurt!


----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 29, 2011)

african bull frogs have a decent bite lol.
he prolly learned his lesson haha.


----------



## Hippo (Dec 30, 2011)

i lol'd


----------



## Logie_Bear (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the surprise ending. :3


----------

